# boot e sistema gentoo lentissimo

## f0llia

Ciao,

ho installato gentoo su un hp pavilion zv5000, tutto è andato a buon fine ma dopo il primo reboot, l'avvio del sistema è lentissimo ... prima del login passano anche 15 min ... :S :S 

passa molto tempo fermo su "populating /dev with device nodes... " e su "calculating modules dependencies..."

che puo essere ??

ho seguito la guida base su gentoo.org il kenel è il 2.6.13-gentoo-r5.

Grazie a tuttiLast edited by f0llia on Sat Nov 12, 2005 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

devi trovare sul wiki italiano come velocizzare gentoo... Il modules-update non è strettamente necessario ad ogni avvio...

Comunque credo ci sia un problema di fondo... Quindi indica esattamente dov'è che rallenta maggiormente (in quali punti)

Poi domattina ti mando il link esatto ora stò  sulla mandrake di fratomo e non c'è!!!

[OOOOOOOT]

cercando velocizzare gentoo guardate che è uscito:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-36148-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-velocizzare-start-0.html

Una pietra miliare!!! Quando si muovevano i primi passi...

[/OOOOOOOT]

----------

## f0llia

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... Quindi indica esattamente dov'è che rallenta maggiormente (in quali punti)...

 

..passa molto tempo fermo su "populating /dev with device nodes... " e su "calculating modules dependencies..."

----------

## CarloJekko

segui i passi descritti qui

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Come_volare_con_gentoo

soprattutto dove dice  Ottimizzazione degli script di init

Mentre non ti consiglio la modifca quando dice:

```
in /etc/conf.d/rc

cambiate:

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

in:

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

  potrebbe portare a molti casini 

poi la parte relativa al cflags and ldflags la puoi saltare; non ti velocizza l'avvio ma potrebbe migliorarti le prestazioni in generale

----------

## f0llia

scusate ma com'e possibile che seguendo la stessa identica procedura d'installazione su un pII 400 e su un p4 3 ghz, il p4 ci metta come minimo 20 volte piu tempo del pII ?!!?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Anche un semplice /etc/init.d/sshd start mi ci mette SOLO 5 minuti...

che succede ??

----------

## gutter

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Anche un semplice /etc/init.d/sshd start mi ci mette SOLO 5 minuti...
> 
> che succede ??

 

Posta un poco di informazioni sul tuo sistema. Cominciamo con un:

```
emerge info
```

```
hdparm -iv /dev/hdX
```

----------

## f0llia

dopo ben 8 min per emerge info ...ecco il risultato:

```

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://gentoo.ngi.it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr codecs crypt cups divx dvd dvdr eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmail gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdf pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real samba sdl spell ssl svg svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

e hdparm:

```

 # hdparm -iv /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0

 Model=IC25N080ATMR04-0, FwRev=MO4OAD5A, SerialNo=MRG41YK4J3Z22H

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7884kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

HEEEEELP!

----------

## f0llia

Tra l'altro le modifiche ai file suggerite nella guida poco sopra non hanno portato nessun miglioramento... anzi firse qualcosa è peggiorato..

----------

## gutter

Come puoi notare da:

```
 using_dma    =  0 (off) 
```

non hai il DMA attivato. Prova a dare un:

```
# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

io inizierei ad abilitare il dma... 

```
using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

e poi un'altra cosa: sei sicuro di aver compilato nel kernel il supporto per il bus ide? magari hai qualche problema a livello kernel o hai sbagliato in modulo...  queste sono le prime cose che controllerei con un'hd che va a rilento...

----------

## f0llia

```
 

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

eppure nel kernel:

```

Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

    [*]   Use PCI DMA by default when available

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

per me non hai settato il tuo chipset.

posti un lspci?

----------

## f0llia

eccolo:

```

 # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 16)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

0000:02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

0000:02:07.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0000:02:07.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0000:02:07.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller 
```

nel kernel dovrebbe essere questo.

```

Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

< >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support
```

prova a controllare se l'hai abilitato...

----------

## f0llia

entro sera con ste velocità controllo...  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... puoi sempre ripartire con il livecd   :Wink: 

quello non ha problemi...

----------

## f0llia

non era compilato..adesso l'ho aggiunto e ho lanciato la compilazione...appena finisce rebootto e vi dico se è migliorato qualcosa.

Tnx

----------

## f0llia

niente da fare... ancora si blocca su "populating /dev with device nodes" (si ferma per circa 7/8 min) poi continua con il boot e si riblocca su "calculating modules dependencies..."  ... non c'e niente che sia migliorato un banalissimo comando richiede un'esagerazione...

----------

## Giambo

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> niente da fare... ancora si blocca su "populating /dev with device nodes" (si ferma per circa 7/8 min) poi continua con il boot e si riblocca su "calculating modules dependencies..."  ... non c'e niente che sia migliorato un banalissimo comando richiede un'esagerazione...

 

Prova a settare RC_DEVICE_TARBALL in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```

# UDEV OPTION:

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

```

----------

## f0llia

non c'e niente da fare...neppure cosi migliora!! 

possibile che un'installazione "standard" possa creare cosi grossi problemi?? 

non è mai capitato su nessun'altra macchina a volte avendo anche il dma disattivato!

da cosa puo dipendere ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

quella che viene segnalata e' una velocita' assurda. la causa NON E' DA CERCARE tra le configurazioni di sistema, ma in quella del kernel

voglio sperare che con LiveCD funzioni tutto bene

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quella che viene segnalata e' una velocita' assurda. la causa NON E' DA CERCARE tra le configurazioni di sistema, ma in quella del kernel
> 
> voglio sperare che con LiveCD funzioni tutto bene

 

ho appena reinstallato tutto da 0...con il livecd non c'erano problemi... tutto girava alla velocità adeguata per un p4 3,2 Ghz...!

da cosa puo dipendere questo calo disastroso di prestazioni ??

----------

## .:chrome:.

da una configurazione PESSIMA del kernel e dello userland.

butta via il kernel che hai e rifai tutto da capo, senza andare a cercare super-ottimizzazioni, che tanto non servono a niente. magari prendi il config delliveCD eliminando semplicemente l'hardware chenon hai

----------

## f0llia

il fatto è che non ho cercato super ottimizzazioni...anzi ho solo selezionato le cose fondamentali per gentoo, driver ethernet, e null'altro di particolare..il resto solitamente lo sistemo pian piano.

è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione simile pur usando sempre lo stesso metodo di compilazione kernel.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Puo essere qualche bug di una qualche versione del kernel.

A un mio amico succedeva una cosa simile quando aveva collegato alla macchina un mouse usb.

In pratica doveva scollegare il mouse, avviare la macchina e poi collegare il mouse.

E questo succedeva anche con il live cd di gentoo 2005.1....

Non è che il sistema non partisse e che con il mouse usb collegato si fermava 10 min in "populating dev".

Misteri della vita...

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A un mio amico succedeva una cosa simile quando aveva collegato alla macchina un mouse usb.
> 
> In pratica doveva scollegare il mouse, avviare la macchina e poi collegare il mouse.

 

Scollegare tutti i pezzi "superflui" all'avvio potrebbe essere di aiuto.

Ricontrolla bene le impstazioni di udev/devfs... e magari se usi udev assicurati che il sistema non cerchi di avviare devfs o viceversa: con quali opzioni fai il boot?

----------

## f0llia

anche io ho un chiavetta usb per il mouse, ho provato a toglierla e a fare il boot seza inserirla

ma il risultato non cambia!! 

HEEEEEEELP   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho praticamente la macchina inutilizzabile    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## f0llia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricontrolla bene le impstazioni di udev/devfs... e magari se usi udev assicurati che il sistema non cerchi di avviare devfs o viceversa: con quali opzioni fai il boot?

 

come verifico se vuole far avviare devfs? 

il boot lo facci nella classica maniera...grub è configuratro esattamente come da handbook

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> ho praticamente la macchina inutilizzabile    

 

I log del kernel li hai guardati?

----------

## f0llia

adesso ( se ci riesco ) gli do un occhiata..

----------

## makoomba

posta dmesg

----------

## Apetrini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scollegare tutti i pezzi "superflui" all'avvio potrebbe essere di aiuto.
> 
> Ricontrolla bene le impstazioni di udev/devfs... e magari se usi udev assicurati che il sistema non cerchi di avviare devfs o viceversa: con quali opzioni fai il boot?

 

Ok, io ho gia risolto questo problema cambiandogli kernel, non capisco però perche succede con il live-cd.

10 minuti di avvio con il live-cd 2005.1 non è il massimo.

----------

## f0llia

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Ok, io ho gia risolto questo problema cambiandogli kernel....

 

che kernel usi ?

----------

## f0llia

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> posta dmesg

 

eccolo:

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Sat Nov 12 17:49:04 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d8000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017f70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017f70000 - 0000000017f7d000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017f7d000 - 0000000017f80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017f80000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000027f80000 - 0000000028000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6470

On node 0 totalpages: 98160

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94064 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6500

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17f79185

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Chinook  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x17f7ceed

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17f7cf61

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  ACPIHT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17f7cfc9

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP    SB200 0x06040000 INTL 0x20030509) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 28000000 (gap: 28000000:d6c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3200.665 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 383040k/392640k available (3475k kernel code, 9048k reserved, 1293k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6406.39 BogoMIPS (lpj=12812784)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6400.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=12801702)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (12807.24 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd968, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 6)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 00002000-00002fff

  IO window: 00003000-00003fff

  PREFETCH window: 28000000-29ffffff

  MEM window: 2e000000-2fffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.1

  IO window: 00004000-00004fff

  IO window: 00005000-00005fff

  PREFETCH window: 2a000000-2bffffff

  MEM window: 30000000-31ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 28000000-2bffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1131819833.992:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W].

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio4

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:0f:b0:41:f4:8a, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8060-0x8067, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8068-0x806f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6450A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1299 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[d0208000-d02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i82365.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:83

 [<c0264118>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

 [<c0264120>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c0264b85>] kref_put+0x45/0xb0

 [<c026414f>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c026414f>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0264120>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c05cab53>] init_i82365+0x1b3/0x1d0

 [<c026dd18>] pci_create_newid_file+0x28/0x30

 [<c026e258>] pci_register_driver+0x98/0xa0

 [<c05ac9eb>] do_initcalls+0x2b/0xc0

 [<c01003a4>] init+0x84/0x1b0

 [<c0100320>] init+0x0/0x1b0

 [<c0101215>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.2[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0208c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3067 buckets, 24536 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[4b3f0200203a4058]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 1180768k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Apetrini

ehm... 

il 2.6.14 vanilla, prova ad usare il gento-sources se ti trovi meglio... drovrebbe esserci gia il 2.6.14.

P.s. non cancellare il kernel vecchio, lascialo.

Edit: è possibile che sia qualche problema con l'APIC? Non so la butto la...

----------

## f0llia

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> ehm... 
> 
> il 2.6.14 vanilla, prova ad usare il gento-sources se ti trovi meglio... drovrebbe esserci gia il 2.6.14.
> 
> P.s. non cancellare il kernel vecchio, lascialo.
> ...

 

uso gia i gentoo.sources.. e precisamente il 2.6.13-gentoo-r5...

----------

## .:chrome:.

non c'è nulla di male nell'usare un kernel vanilla. figurati se torvalds rilascia un kernel instabile.

fatto sta comunque che il kernel .14 implica alcune questioni un po' scottanti legati alla sua struttura. ricompila il kernel usando una configurazione standard, usando magari un kernel della serie gentoo-sources.

quando avrai ricompilato il kernel se ne potrà riparlare

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non c'è nulla di male nell'usare un kernel vanilla. figurati se torvalds rilascia un kernel instabile.
> 
> fatto sta comunque che il kernel .14 implica alcune questioni un po' scottanti legati alla sua struttura. ricompila il kernel usando una configurazione standard, usando magari un kernel della serie gentoo-sources.
> 
> quando avrai ricompilato il kernel se ne potrà riparlare

 

ho appena finito di ricompilare il gentoo-sources 2.6.13-gentoo-r5...

----------

## .:chrome:.

e...? da lo stesso problema?

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> e...? da lo stesso problema?

 

esattamente... stesso identico problema..

dma attivo:

```

# hdparm -iv /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0

 Model=IC25N080ATMR04-0, FwRev=MO4OAD5A, SerialNo=MRG41YK4J3Z22H

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7884kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

ma tutto va a lumaca! Anche peggio direi..

----------

## .:chrome:.

il kernel .13 che hai appena compilato, l'hai fatto con la tua configurazione o hai usato quella standard?

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> dma attivo:

 

si, ma dico... non è possibile che un sistema sia COSÌ lento. deve per forza essere colpa del kernel. non può essere causa di qualcosa in userland

l'unica cosa che in userland può produrre un effetto simile è, in alcuni casi, e solo con alcuni servizi, l'errata configurazione dei DNS, o in generale del sistema di risoluzione dei nomi.

potresti controllare, al limite, che nella tabella di routing non manchi 127.0.0.0/8, ma oltre a questo non è possibile che il tuo problema sia causato da un errore in userland.

----------

## f0llia

quella standard.. il vecchi file .config l'ho buttato

----------

## .:chrome:.

e per la tabella di routing che mi dici? puoi postarla?

----------

## f0llia

non so piu dove sbattere la testa...ho provato a cambiare versione del kernel con i gentoo source 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 ma la cosa non cambia minimamente...

anche formattando tutto e utilizzando l' r3 non cambia assolutamente NIENTE!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

adesso appena si avvia tutto controllo la tabella di routing

----------

## f0llia

ecco la tabella di routing:

```

route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma il kernel del livecd funziona correttamente? nel caso potresti partire con quello.

----------

## randomaze

Non so se c'entra qualcosa ma questo pezzo non mi piace per nulla:

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
> 
> Device 'i82365.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
> 
> Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:83
> ...

 

io disabiliteri il supporto a i82365.0 e alla PCMCIA.... giusto per fare una prova!

----------

## f0llia

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma il kernel del livecd funziona correttamente? nel caso potresti partire con quello.

 

si funzionava correttamente, eventualmente qualcuno mi puo gentilmente passare un kernel del live cd? al momento non ne ho uno sottomano.. tnx

----------

## f0llia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> io disabiliteri il supporto a i82365.0 e alla PCMCIA.... giusto per fare una prova!

 

mo provo pure questa  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

ho disabilitato tutto quello che riguarda PCMCIA e ho provato anche il kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 ........NIENTE DA FARE!!!!

populating /dev with device nodes... fa morire il pc per la prima volta e poi continuano a ripresentarsi i soliti blocchi!!

per avere il sistema avviato passano10 min abbondanti..   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## f0llia

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma il kernel del livecd funziona correttamente? nel caso potresti partire con quello.

 

ho recuperato il livecd, come posso fare la prova utilizzando il suo kernel ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   ma il kernel del livecd funziona correttamente? nel caso potresti partire con quello. 
> 
> ho recuperato il livecd, come posso fare la prova utilizzando il suo kernel ?

 

trovi il config in /rpoc/config.gz

comunque da quello che dici pare sia un errore nella gestione dei devices. hai installato udev o devfs, vero?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa... udev non lo mette lui con l'emerge system? e poi se ne udev ne devfs fossero installati potrebbe essere in grado di entrare nel sistema? mi sembra strano... vero anche che non mi è mai successo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma scusa... udev non lo mette lui con l'emerge system? e poi se ne udev ne devfs fossero installati potrebbe essere in grado di entrare nel sistema? mi sembra strano... vero anche che non mi è mai successo.

 

è vero... ma com'è possibile che si pianti tutto quando dovrebbe creare i devices?

----------

## Ic3M4n

non lo so... da li in poi... se calcoli che prima il kernel viene caricato da grub o lilo in memoria, e solo gli accessi a disco successivi sono eseguiti con i moduli del kernel potrebbe avere dei casini con tutto quello che riguarda i moduli dei dischi che gli fanno avere un accesso a velocità tartaruga.

sappiamo che il kernel del livecd funziona, e quindi ha qualche cosa di abilitato che lui invece non ha. quindi partendo con quello si potrebbe sapere se è proprio un problema di kernel o di altro nel sistema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

io credo che sia un problema di kernel. forse non direttamente imputabile al kernel stesso, ma di certo al kernel-space.

è impossibile che una lentezza simile sia causata da una configurazione sbagliata di hdparm... al limite ai tool legati al kernel. per forza....

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   ma scusa... udev non lo mette lui con l'emerge system? e poi se ne udev ne devfs fossero installati potrebbe essere in grado di entrare nel sistema? mi sembra strano... vero anche che non mi è mai successo. 
> 
> è vero... ma com'è possibile che si pianti tutto quando dovrebbe creare i devices?

 

le parti piu "critiche" sono quella in cui "vorrebbe" popolare /dev , quella in cui calcola le dipendenze dei moduli e nel tirar su la loopback e eth0 ..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> le parti piu "critiche" sono quella in cui "vorrebbe" popolare /dev , quella in cui calcola le dipendenze dei moduli e nel tirar su la loopback e eth0 ..

 

più verosimilmente, di parti "critiche" penso ce ne sia solo una: quella in cui popola /dev. il resto potrebbe benissimo essere una conseguenza di un errorein questo punto

che frutti ha dato la compilazione del kernel con il config del livecd?

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   le parti piu "critiche" sono quella in cui "vorrebbe" popolare /dev , quella in cui calcola le dipendenze dei moduli e nel tirar su la loopback e eth0 .. 
> 
> più verosimilmente, di parti "critiche" penso ce ne sia solo una: quella in cui popola /dev. il resto potrebbe benissimo essere una conseguenza di un errorein questo punto
> 
> che frutti ha dato la compilazione del kernel con il config del livecd?

 

non sono ancora riuscito a provare... adesso comincio e appena finisco posto il risultato

----------

## f0llia

ho fatto questo:

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

```

e ho lanciato un 

```

make && make modules_install

```

ok ?

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> make && make modules_install
> ...

 

No, meglio:

```
make oldconfig && make && make modules_install
```

ma in teoria per avere un kernel configurato come quello del LiveCD dovrebbe bastare usare genkernel...

----------

## f0llia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma in teoria per avere un kernel configurato come quello del LiveCD dovrebbe bastare usare genkernel...

 

se possibile preferirei utilizzare genkernel come ultima risorsa..

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> ma in teoria per avere un kernel configurato come quello del LiveCD dovrebbe bastare usare genkernel... 
> 
> se possibile preferirei utilizzare genkernel come ultima risorsa..

 

Perché? In caso di errata e/o hardware sconosciuto io al considero come seconda risorsa (la prima sarebbe il mio estro creativo, ma quello solitamente non va troppo lontano....)

----------

## f0llia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché? In caso di errata e/o hardware sconosciuto io al considero come seconda risorsa (la prima sarebbe il mio estro creativo, ma quello solitamente non va troppo lontano....)

 

..perche volevo sfruttare il mio/vostro estro creativo..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ... ma credo che cadrò su genkernle se anche questa non va  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non è questione di estro creativo, perché alla fine uno il .config se lo deve sempre fare, né più né meno.

genkernel costituisce una gran comodità per tutto quello che riguarda compilazione/installazione di kernel/moduli, MA SOPRATTUTTO PER LA GENERAZIONE DEGLI ODIOSI INITRD E INITRAMFS

io uso sempre genkernel e sono stracontento di non dovermi pià generare a mano il maledetto initramfs

----------

## f0llia

anche con genkernel non migliora niente... anzi.. si blocca su " Freeing unused kernel memory" per un po e poi cominicia con il " loading modules" 

ed è una cosa improponibile...è esageratamente lento!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xdarma

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> found SMP MP-table at 000f6470
> ...

 

boh, che c'entri l'hyper threading....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The kernel Hyper-Threading support was specified by the boot option acpismp=force for Hyper-Threading and noht for no Hyper-Threading
> 
> 

 

non so se ti possa aiutare, sorry  :-(Last edited by xdarma on Sun Nov 13, 2005 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  MA SOPRATTUTTO PER LA GENERAZIONE DEGLI ODIOSI INITRD E INITRAMFS 

 

ed io che sono contento di non usare genkernel almeno  non devo inserire in grub la entry dell'initrd.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ho sempre visto genkernel come un "aiuto" per il primo kernel funzionante, con la conseguenza di dover utilizzare initrd.

magari sono io che non ho compreso il motivo per l'utilizzo dell'initrd. però il sistema parte anche senza.

----------

## Deus Ex

Ciao!

Sto avendo un problema molto simile al tuo.

La cosa strana Ã¨ che qui sono su un Athlon64 che Ã¨ sempre stato una scheggia, finchÃ¨ non Ã¨ arrivata l'ADSL (l'altro giorno) e ho fatto un po' di aggiornamenti (ma non esattamente inerenti al sistema -- anzi!), tipo dei drivers della scheda video (ATI - proprietari), del JRE, di Firefox e ho installato aMule.

Poi stamattina ho acceso il pc ed Ã¨ rallentatissimo! 

...ora sto scaricando i sorgenti del kernel. Ricompilo e speriamo!

Deus Ex

----------

## Deus Ex

Devo dire che con il kernel 2.6.14 c'è stato un miglioramento.

Tuttavia non si è velocizzato del tutto.....

E' come se ci fosse qualcosa che impegna la cpu in cicli a vuoto...!

Se qualcuno ha problemi simili, o qualche idea, fatemi sapere.

Deus Ex

----------

## Deus Ex

Capito il problema.

Almeno per quanto riguarda me è, era colpa dello stramaledettissimo modem D-Link dsl-300t, il quale oltre ad avere un firmware buggato, creava problemi a tutto il sistema (e non chiedetemi perchè). E' di sicuro questo, perchè ho comprato un nuovo modem (il dsl-504t) e va che è una scheggia (sia adsl che computer).

Ergo, il problema era il suddetto pezzo di latta.

Spero che possa essere d'aiuto, dunque, ciò che aveva suggerito qualcun'altro in precedenza, ovvero di scollegare le periferiche non necessarie al boot, al fine di provare che non sia un problema come il mio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> magari sono io che non ho compreso il motivo per l'utilizzo dell'initrd

 

decisamente  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

a me capitano questo genere di rallentamenti soltanto quando il controller IDE di una mia vecchia scheda madre va in timeout (presumo per problemi hardware) e il kernel continua a resettare gli IRQ della suddetta e il DMA degli HD. per essere sicuri dovresti postarci un po dei tuoi logs di /var/log/everithing/current e vedere se il kernel ha 'lasciato' qualche segnalazione interessante.

----------

